# Продукты компании Intego: Новости



## sanek_freeman (14 Янв 2010)

*Intego VirusBarrier X6 – новый антивирус для Mac OS X*

Компания Intego выпустила обновленную версию продукта VirusBarrier X6 – антивирусного приложения для платформы Mac OS X. Этот инструментарий может использоваться для поиска и удаления вредоносных Mac-приложений, а также успешно справляется с обнаружением потенциально опасных приложений на мобильных устройствах iPhone and iPod touch. 

Пользователи по достоинству оценят возможность сканирования системы в поисках более распространенных вирусов для Unix и Windows. Продукт VirusBarrier допускает отправку зараженных файлов в карантин, а также способен уведомлять пользователя об угрозе с помощью всплывающего окна, голосового сообщения или уведомления, отправляемого по электронной почте.

Версия VirusBarrier X6 предлагает целый ряд заметных усовершенствований и новых функций. Расширенный список вредоносных программ, успешно распознаваемых VirusBarrier, теперь включает в себя хакерские инструменты, средства автоматического набора номера, а также «scareware»-приложения, призывающие пользователя защитить компьютер от обнаруженного вируса.

В состав пакета включен двухсторонний межсетевой экран, а механизм Dynamic Code Monitoring своевременно обнаруживает подозрительную активность приложений, которые могут причинить вред клиентской системе. К наиболее заметным нововведениям можно отнести средства защиты от фишинга, предостерегающие пользователя от отправки персональных сведений на фальшивые веб-сайты. Отдельного упоминания также заслуживает возросшая производительность продукта, его тесная интеграция с механизмами обработки сценариев AppleScript и поддержка 64-битных процессоров.

Производитель предлагает клиентам более доступные и удобные схемы лицензирования. Одна лицензия VirusBarrier X6 теперь позволяет защитить от вирусов два принадлежащих пользователям ПК Mac, например, настольный компьютер и ноутбук. X6 также отличается от предыдущей версии более доступной ценой. 

VirusBarrier X6 работает под управлением операционной системы Mac OS X 10.5 или 10.6 и может устанавливаться на компьютеры с процессорами PowerPC или Intel.

Источник


----------

